
Tashu Duset Sekar: On Translating Invented Languages - pepys
http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2015/09/03/helen-dewitt/tashu-duset-sekar/
======
gliese1337
This article was brought up on the CONLANG-L mailing list a couple of days
ago, with the suggestion that the LCS (Language Creation Society) help hook up
people who want to administer or take these kinds of tests with conlangers who
are capable of constructing them.

If you're interested in invented language puzzles, you might _also_ be
interested to know that there are numerous, reasonably large online
communities for fans and creators of artificial languages. The LCS maintains a
list at [http://conlang.org/communities/](http://conlang.org/communities/)

